# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Lỗi plasma cắt không đứt rời chi tiết

## dangduc

Chào các bác, hiện máy plasma của e bị trường hợp cắt không đứt rời chi tiết theo e quan sát nguyên nhân là do bắn tia trễ và lần cắt sau lại trễ hơn lần cắt trước. Máy e mới gặp vấn đề này gần đây trước đó thì máy không bị như vậy, các thông số cài đặt đều tương tự trước. Có bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo giúp e với ạ. Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Mr.L

Anh chụp cái màn hình cho em xem thử với ạ

----------

dangduc

----------


## dangduc

> Anh chụp cái màn hình cho em xem thử với ạ


Dạ, đây bác ơi.

----------


## Mr.L

theo kiến thức em biết thì em tịck vào nút này

----------

dangduc

----------


## dangduc

> theo kiến thức em biết thì em tịck vào nút này


Cám ơn bác, để e thử xem sao  :Smile: .

----------


## CKD

Nếu máy không có THC, không có tín hiệu Arc Ok thì cách khắc phục là thêm lệnh chờ vào sau lệnh M3

----------

dangduc

----------


## dangduc

> theo kiến thức em biết thì em tịck vào nút này


Dạ, cám ơn bác, nhờ bác mà e đã kiểm tra lại và xử lý được rồi, e không nghĩ là nó bị tuột mất dây nối HV/HF của máy  :Smile: .

----------


## dangduc

> Nếu máy không có THC, không có tín hiệu Arc Ok thì cách khắc phục là thêm lệnh chờ vào sau lệnh M3


Dạ, e dùng THC proma á, bữa e chạy thấy nó cắt không ổn thì ra là do bị tuột mất dây nối HV/HF của nguồn bác ạ, e cảm ơn các bác đã giúp đỡ

----------

CKD

----------

